# What to do now?



## ICURNVS (Oct 10, 2012)

sorry to sound like a n00b here but i have been out of the loop for a while. back in june i installed a beta version of cm9 on my phone. well its been 4 months since doing that so i figured i would update my rom to the latest and holy cow, a lot has changed in 4 months! so i'm a bit lost on what to do now. as i recall my phone was on .905 since doing the rom to cm9 i installed safestrap and rooted it. been working great except for a few minor bugs here and there.

so my question is what path should i take to get to the latest and greatest that is currently out?


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

I would wait until next weekend when the ICS update is released.. its kind of pointless to upgrade to a leak this close to the OTA.

Just my opinion


----------

